# Is the allroad too big for a person who's 5'4" tall?



## ilko (Apr 21, 2004)

My wife is thinking of getting a C5 A6 (an allroad most likely) and I wanted to know if anybody who is 5'4" or smaller has any problems driving these cars.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Is the allroad too big for a person who's 5'4" tall? (ilko)*

My wife is 5' 3". She has no problem, the throttle hits the floor just fine under her foot







she loves it. Jon


----------

